

Chapel Hill, NC totally bans cell-phone use while driving - mirceagoia
http://www.newsobserver.com/2012/03/26/1960281/chapel-hill-to-consider-cell-phone.html

======
mirceagoia
Both hand-held & hands-free cell phones.

